# Odd Casio.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

last week i bought a casio qtz analogue scrap watch for next to nothing, when i opened it up to try a battery there was a plastic cover with two screws (un-noticed) i tried levering the cover free as it was a bit stiff, the whole movement shot out- i'd snapped the stem







, i then noticed the two screws







, removed them and found an eta movement inside







.

has anyone else come across this?, anyhow i tried the appropriate batt in (371) and it wouldn't fire up, so i didn't really mind buggering the watch up









casio being fairly cheap and eta being more expensive than eg, miyota, they can't be making a deal of profit









john


----------

